# wie groß sind Eure Goldorfen?



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich ja meine Fische nicht bekommen habe, wollte ich mich mal - nur rein theoretisch   - informieren, wie groß Eure Goldorfen so im Teich sind. Eigentlich sollen sie ja bis 50 cm groß werden, aber werden die das auch, wenn sie in Gartenteichen sind?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne

also meine Orfen sind jetzt bei ca.15 cm. Letztes Jahr im Frühling mit ca. 10 cm eingesetzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,

meine sind ca. 25cm - steigend   

aber es ist schon richtig - bei einem bekannten habe ich welche gesehen die real 60cm groß sind.

*** wobei - orfen wachsen langsamer als karpfen und koi.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

nun... wir haben seit gestren 3 Goldorfen... zwei Nasen...  die Größe...
sagenhafte 7 - 8 cm... sie sind bis jetzt ín unserem kleinen Teich... mal schauen, wie sie da wachsen...


bis dann


----------

